# Let's make it clear. What is Ni REALLY doing?



## Nier Schintterhaven (Jul 21, 2018)

I have read a lot of description about Ni.
Some descriptions was about : Information absorbing, Predict the outcomes, Look behind things, Looking for the absolute meaning of something, Timeless / Universal thinking.
In the other hand, some descriptions was about: Aha moments, abrah-kadabrah, Eureka, Seeing the future.

Now, Some people with dominant Ni says nothing about eureka moments, rather a continous flow of information.
Well, there are some people with dominant Ni who swear on these so called eureka moments.

Because of the mix of BS and Correct information on the internet, There is a HUGE confusion about Ni.
While I tired my best to dismiss the absolute nonsense, I still count myself as a player in the "confused" team.

So, I would be pretty grateful , If someone would able to explain that what Ni is really doing.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

Ni narrows things down. If Ne branches out, Ni prunes those branches. Another way to put it is that Ni grasps the essential nature of something...maybe.

That's the best answer I have don't shoot me I'm also confused.


----------



## Nier Schintterhaven (Jul 21, 2018)

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> Ni narrows things down. If Ne branches out, Ni prunes those branches. Another way to put it is that Ni grasps the essential nature of something...maybe.
> 
> That's the best answer I have don't shoot me I'm also confused.


Short, but still better than "I'm so special because I have eureka moments and with these, I can see 2036"

By the way, I've read this as well, and it has a reality base.
So...let's wait for some more answers which is correct.


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

It's "woah!"-ing.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

It has a sense of direction. I know that.


----------



## Popinjay (Sep 19, 2011)

Introverted Intuition is not a judging function. It is an irrational function.

Introverted Intuition is a data-gathering function which operates within our subconscious mind. Extroverted Thinking and Extroverted Feeling judge the validity of this gathered data.

In similar fashion as to how Extroverted Intuition perceives patterns in the external world, Introverted Intuition perceives patterns in the subconscious mind. These patterns can refer to known quantities by conforming to an existing understanding of subjects, create new formations based on previously known information, or conceive fresh treatises built upon seemingly unknown constructs.

Everyone has "aha!" and "eureka!" moments but Introverted Intuition possessors have them more frequently. "Aha!'s," those things that seem almost supernatural, are certainly few and far between. "Eureka!'s" reflect a daily recognition of various patterns that emerge from within. "Aha!'s" and "Eureka!'s" differ in frequency but not so much in quality.

Introverted Intuition perceives patterns in the subconscious...in the material you don't know that you know.

Hope that is useful information.


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

For me it clarifies, but its tertiary so its limited.


----------



## Antiparticle (Jan 8, 2013)

It is inventing things out of "thin air", which does not exist (because everything what ever shaped us has to be Sensory in a way) so what it actually does it uses all of your past information, but not necessarily the facts (maybe even has some crossings with how dreaming works) to invent ideas and new stuff, visions, and to create new material for thinking. 

I just see it as a "focus" everyday, but works more like a "global focus in life" with respect to all that I did in life so far. So direction is also a great word for Ni.

Maybe explains the visionary and intense parts in Hitler and Ghandi, both completely individual and unique, both visionary, but also explains how it can get wrong with Ni - if you are too much in your head and don't get enough of external information you start to believe everyhing you think. It can be problematic as a leading function. 

I was also really sad when I saw how it works brilliantly with a dominant Te in a Te-Ni combo as a secondary, so just supporting Te and doing her thing, creating visions in the form of simultaneous analysis of all of this gathered logical Te-data so it can work very fast. It was kind of like coming to a sword match to compete but bringing just chocolate with me.

So, seriously care for and support your dominant Ni regularly with external data. Visions are overrated. 

I also once saw somewhere nice blog post which explains how it is an "engine" to an infj-car, which needs all 4 wheels (4 functions for INFJs), so to be healthy you would have to use all 4, particularly the neglected Se (which is your best chance of gathering objective info), and this kind of balancing should help Ni to perform in a healthy way.


----------



## Pastelle (Dec 12, 2016)

Intuition itself is completely unconcerned and unaware about what is. With that, Ne is about noticing concepts present within objects and seeing interconnections between others. Ni too is focused on the concepts that lie dormant within the object but is focused on the singular "symbolism" that stirs within the individual. I.e, Think of the stereotypical art scene. You see a painting of a mermaid bound by net and struggling to escape. Intuition, notably Ni, will focus on how that scene stirs within them the underlying "symbolism" of how man mistreats and even destroys nature or stuff like that.


----------



## TheDarknessInTheSnow (May 28, 2016)

I've always been confused about Ni. People make it seem like it's many visions of reality that piece together and lead to something that converges. But then again, how does it actually work?


----------



## TheDarknessInTheSnow (May 28, 2016)

Pastelle said:


> I.e, Think of the stereotypical art scene. You see a painting of a mermaid bound by net and struggling to escape. Intuition, notably Ni, will focus on how that scene stirs within them the underlying "symbolism" of how man mistreats and even destroys nature or stuff like that.


Seeing a painting of that, I would focus on the symbolism related to the feeling of being trapped. Cause mermaids aren't part of nature and don't exist. Does Ni work differently with Te than it would with Fe?


----------



## Moo Rice (Apr 9, 2018)

Ni is understanding something through internal/subjective summarization.

because the process is oriented by subject-centered factors, it's not affected by external information, and because it's a summarizing process, it's not concerned with "extraneous details".
because of its highly conceptual nature, most of the time Ni users will only be aware of the "final product" of an entire mental process, but not of the process itself, and that experience will often generate the so-called "eureka moment"

i wanted to try and explain what Ni does and why it is often describes as something magical/mystical, but i actually have no idea what i'm talking about, so i'm just rambling through my keyboard and typing whatever seems to make the most sense right now.


----------



## Pastelle (Dec 12, 2016)

TheDarknessInTheSnow said:


> Seeing a painting of that, I would focus on the symbolism related to the feeling of being trapped. Cause mermaids aren't part of nature and don't exist. Does Ni work differently with Te than it would with Fe?


Ni really works the same way for all types. Depending on it's location within the stack, the only thing that might change is one's overall focus.


----------



## Winegums (Sep 8, 2014)

Ni is cruising on a vast mental ocean, spinning the essence of things and following the thread of thought to the end.


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

Ni looks to patterns and probabilities to predict and strategize. It seeks deeper meanings. It can also fill in the blanks premised on probabilities.


----------



## poco a poco (Nov 21, 2013)

Ni is a subjective understanding concepts, the world, just how things work. But it isn't built on their past experience or on certain memories, the concept is sort of disconnected from the user despite being subjective. Their tangible experience informs this understanding in real time (subconsciously, as they are not fully in touch w/ Se). 

So it will typically confirm what they already believe. They might have strong opinions on trends, "types" of people, patterns in the world, things like that. Like overarching themes that they see within the world. Then, as they meet them, it's kinda like "yep, that checks out" or "maybe x isn't what I thought it was if this happened?" My INFJ friend has said before that she does want these patterns of behavior, trends, whatever, to be more applicable on a wide scale, so she tries to revise this sort of outline she has when she experiences something inconsistent with it. (sorry if I worded that weirdly LOL)

Ni ideation typically has or needs a key point/essence.
Ne ideation typically has or needs context, comparison, contrasting.



I find that understanding Ni in terms of the Ni-Se axis is pretty helpful. Even if they use it weakly, an Ni dom/aux still uses Se to an extent to inform/revise the patterns they catalog. I think that's why it's always worded in a way that's so like... "what just _is_" or referencing "universal truths" and "vibes" and the like. Its confirmation/denial is reliant on sensory input/present experience, so I find it has a lot less explanation attached to it (or at least less explanation offered by its users).


----------



## PlasticRenaissance (Jun 28, 2017)

_if Ne is '∞' 
,Ni is 'Pi'_


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Duo said:


> Ni looks to patterns and probabilities to predict and strategize. It seeks deeper meanings. It can also fill in the blanks premised on probabilities.


Not always. I predicted the future for some reason, predicted what someone would say. What they said was not relevant or really predictable. It was random. Yet I predicted for some unknown reason. 

Maybe Te bases things off probability but not Ni. I don't really know how Ni works. "Fills in the blanks" sounds good but I don't know how it's accurate considering the blanks are there because they aren't filled with things like probability or wisdom.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

I was watching this show called Gotham, based off of Batman universe. A character was becoming the new ra's al ghul and discovering her new powers. Apparently they are triggered by intense emotion. They allowed her to predict the future. It's interesting considering i believe it's true. I have experienced intense emotion myself and discovered powers I didn't know I had. But I don't think it's power you're supposed to play with. Pretty sure Ni is secretly a future perceiving function, but Se is what makes you normal because it interrupts your intensity and calms you down. Puts you in your place so to speak. We all have to sleep, eat, recharge, etc.


----------



## Kizuna (Jul 30, 2011)

Stelliferous said:


> I was watching this show called Gotham, based off of Batman universe. A character was becoming the new ra's al ghul and discovering her new powers. Apparently they are triggered by intense emotion. They allowed her to predict the future. It's interesting considering i believe it's true. I have experienced intense emotion myself and discovered powers I didn't know I had. But I don't think it's power you're supposed to play with.


Now, how this does not sound like Fi to you I don't know.



Stelliferous said:


> Pretty sure Ni is secretly a future perceiving function,


Not secretly, it's its job, or gift if you like.



Stelliferous said:


> but Se is what makes you normal because it interrupts your intensity and calms you down. Puts you in your place so to speak. We all have to sleep, eat, recharge, etc.


Se is the opposite of calm-- the effect of "calming you down" is either from Ti or Fi. As for the things you described, doing them doesn't calm me down, it frustrates me mostly. The only Se that calms me is nature and art.


----------



## Neige Noire (Nov 28, 2017)

Ni for me is all about hidden meanings, trying to predict what's about to happen without actually searching for a logical explanation. I think Ne and Ni are quite similar, as they both seek alternative scenarios and work with imagination. In my opinion what distinguishes them from one another is the pair of function they are used with (the other perceiving one). 
For example, let's say someone's had a bad day or something. He/She looks down, do not smile: 

Scenario One (Ni with Se): Se gives those details to Ni and Ni leads to the conclusion "This person must have had a bad day. It would be better if I treat them kindly and be supportive, so that their day will brighten up".

Scenario Two (Ne with Si): Si gets information and compares is with past experiences - "Judging from what I've seen, this expression gives the idea that this person is not feeling very good". Then Ne comes in with questions like "What could have caused this sadness?", "If I treat this person this way, would he feel better or worse?", etc.

Now that I've read what I wrote, it seems like the two scenarios present a very robotic thinking process. I believe the mind has much more to offer and describing a cognitive function is really hard (at least for me). Nevertheless, I hope I was helpful.


----------



## Ridley (Jan 30, 2013)

Stelliferous said:


> Not always. I predicted the future for some reason, predicted what someone would say. What they said was not relevant or really predictable. It was random. Yet I predicted for some _unknown reason_.




Nothing is random, everything is predictable. Ni is an unconscious function, it is very fast and works in a way that is hard to see, but if you slow down and turn your inner detective on, you'll find that you can trace back the steps that your Ni took and see exactly how it got from point A to point B and was able to predict what was going to be said. Ni can seem magical, in the same sense as a magic trick, magic tricks are great, but as soon as you know how the trick is done, it loses it's mystique and Ni is the same way, nothing magical about it, it just sees patterns and can predict from those patterns.


----------



## Ridley (Jan 30, 2013)

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> Ni narrows things down. If Ne branches out, Ni prunes those branches. Another way to put it is that Ni grasps the essential nature of something...maybe.




Close, but I think looking at it that way gives the wrong impression. I like to use the light source analogy: Ne is like an old school lantern that spreads light in all directions, it doesn't go very far maybe 20 feet around the person, but they can see everything in that 20 feet. Ni is a like a flashlight, narrow and focused beam of light, but it goes twice as far as Ne, 40 feet.

Example: Ne and Ni go walking in the woods one night, it's a very dark, moonless night. They are walking down a path and Ni is looking straight ahead and can see the path quite well with his bright focused flashlight, Suddenly Ne says "Hey, you better watch it, there is a big grizzly bear about 10 feet to your left" Ne with his lantern that spreads light all around can see that bear, whereas Ni with his focused beam couldn't see it. but then Ni shines his flashlight to the left and sees the bear, but because his light goes 20 feet farther than Ne's lantern, he sees the bear and says "ah, there is not just one bear, there are two more bears 10 feet behind the first one". Ne and Ni both knew that they could handle one bear, but three? No, they didn't have enough honey on them to handle that many bears and get away, so they ran out of the woods as fast as they could and lived to travel the forest at another time. 

Ne and Ni are close in what they do, but it's a bit different, they both have wonderful attributes and work best when working together.
Using your analogy of branching out and pruning sounds like they are fighting each other, going in opposite directions, when really they compliment each other.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Ridley said:


> Nothing is random, everything is predictable. Ni is an unconscious function, it is very fast and works in a way that is hard to see, but if you slow down and turn your inner detective on, you'll find that you can trace back the steps that your Ni took and see exactly how it got from point A to point B and was able to predict what was going to be said. Ni can seem magical, in the same sense as a magic trick, magic tricks are great, but as soon as you know how the trick is done, it loses it's mystique and Ni is the same way, nothing magical about it, it just sees patterns and can predict from those patterns.


Again, that's a Te way of looking at it. It's not always the case. Maybe you need some RNGesus.


----------



## Guajiro (Nov 16, 2017)

I wrote my simple understanding of *Ne* and *Ni* to contrast both

The *Ne* person is guided by embryonic possibilities present in the object. Possibilities of things that "might be truth" and must be tested to confirm it. We act to "find out if it is possible". *Ne* "follows the wind" spontaneously testing the possibilities

The *Ni* person is guided by deterministic perceptions of definitive possibilities found inside their minds that can't be backed up by tangible proof but have an "unquestionable" feeling. There is no need to test it. It is "real" therefore they act beliving it is real. And *Ni* builds a sequential internal order to follow in the future (based on the fatalistic perceptions).

Both are intuitions = Perceptions of possibilities that arise via unconscious. The less the foccus on the Sensations, the more intuition is abble to work


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Kizuna said:


> Now, how this does not sound like Fi to you I don't know.
> 
> 
> Not secretly, it's its job, or gift if you like.
> ...


Because it's not the intense emotion making judgment, it's causing the awakening for the perception to be made another way. 

Doing what things I described? I didn't describe doing anything. All I said is we all have to eat, sleep, and recharge. If you read the context, it's after saying that we are put in place so to speak. Implying a connection not to examples of using Se, but a connection to being put in place. Se is like a slap in the face, a reality check, and you either are stressed out from it or have humility and accept it. War and Peace. 

I definitely prefer a slap in the face from chirping birds or beautiful music, not lawn mowers or wind chimes. The latter triggers my ptsd stress response while the former heals me. 

Alas, I can't escape the sounds. This reality check im facing is more stressful than calming. Either way, it is a reality check that allows me to refuel by eating, sleeping, and recharging.


----------



## Ridley (Jan 30, 2013)

Stelliferous said:


> Again, that's a Te way of looking at it. It's not always the case. Maybe you need some RNGesus.



Yes, I suppose it is a Te way of looking at it, Te does like to break things down and figure them out. You don't want to figure it out, you like the magical part of the magic trick, you don't want to know how the trick is done, and that is ok, sometimes it is better to sit back and watch it and just enjoy it and get that 'woah' feeling, nothing wrong with that. <shrug>

My reply to you is more for the sake of others that are reading this and trying to grasp an understanding of how the function works.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

Ridley said:


> Close, but I think looking at it that way gives the wrong impression. I like to use the light source analogy: Ne is like an old school lantern that spreads light in all directions, it doesn't go very far maybe 20 feet around the person, but they can see everything in that 20 feet. Ni is a like a flashlight, narrow and focused beam of light, but it goes twice as far as Ne, 40 feet.
> 
> Example: Ne and Ni go walking in the woods one night, it's a very dark, moonless night. They are walking down a path and Ni is looking straight ahead and can see the path quite well with his bright focused flashlight, Suddenly Ne says "Hey, you better watch it, there is a big grizzly bear about 10 feet to your left" Ne with his lantern that spreads light all around can see that bear, whereas Ni with his focused beam couldn't see it. but then Ni shines his flashlight to the left and sees the bear, but because his light goes 20 feet farther than Ne's lantern, he sees the bear and says "ah, there is not just one bear, there are two more bears 10 feet behind the first one". Ne and Ni both knew that they could handle one bear, but three? No, they didn't have enough honey on them to handle that many bears and get away, so they ran out of the woods as fast as they could and lived to travel the forest at another time.


Couldn't this describe the relationship between Ni and Se as well? 



> Ne and Ni are close in what they do, but it's a bit different, they both have wonderful attributes and work best when working together.
> Using your analogy of branching out and pruning sounds like they are fighting each other, going in opposite directions, when really they compliment each other.


Looking at it now, that analogy does make them look completely opposed. But just because one branches out and one prunes doesn't mean that they're necessarily fighting each other. If you let a bush grow out in some places and prune it in others, you can get some really nice landscaping. :tongue:


----------



## Ridley (Jan 30, 2013)

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> Couldn't this describe the relationship between Ni and Se as well?



Sorta, but no. Ne/Ni and Se/Si are on two different planes, one being concrete and the other being abstract, so my light source analogy wouldn't work for Ni/Se. Have you seen the new movie 'Ready player one'? I just watched it and there are a bunch of scenes were it shows people with their VR gear on and they are in the VR world, but they are also still in the real world, Ni/Se is more like that. When Ne and Ni go walking in the woods, Se doesn't even see the trees, or the path or the bears, it sees the real world. You can use the light source analogy for Se/Si if you switch to a concrete setting, Se/Si work in the same fashion, long and focused vs wide but short range.




> Looking at it now, that analogy does make them look completely opposed. But just because one branches out and one prunes doesn't mean that they're necessarily fighting each other. If you let a bush grow out in some places and prune it in others, you can get some really nice landscaping. :tongue:




That is true about the nice landscaping.  but I would still see it as a fight, the gardener pulls out his weapon and cuts off the branches of the bushes and the bushes keep trying to grow more branches and its a never ending battle.
I think the biggest thing that bugged me about it was the picture of Ni cutting off information. For myself, as a Ni dom (and yes Te plays a big part in this) I want more information, not less, I know my "sight" is narrow like the flash light, so when I can get ahold of strong Ne, I beg of it to branch out, grow and see what I can't see and then tell me what I am missing. If I am working on a project, I try and run it by my INFP cousin, I ask him to see if there is something I'm missing, can he see something that I can't? the more data the better.


----------



## Bastard (Feb 4, 2018)

Sitting around and staring into nothing.


----------



## Nier Schintterhaven (Jul 21, 2018)

Okay, It seems, that there are still quite different opinions about Ni here.

So, Now, another word come up here. "Patterns"

What do you mean when you write "pattern"? What is it's definition?


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm not conviced yet that there is a difference between ni and ne honestly.


----------



## Winegums (Sep 8, 2014)

Ridley said:


> Nothing is random, everything is predictable. Ni is an unconscious function, it is very fast and works in a way that is hard to see, but if you slow down and turn your inner detective on, you'll find that you can trace back the steps that your Ni took and see exactly how it got from point A to point B and was able to predict what was going to be said. Ni can seem magical, in the same sense as a magic trick, magic tricks are great, but as soon as you know how the trick is done, it loses it's mystique and Ni is the same way, nothing magical about it, it just sees patterns and can predict from those patterns.


This ^^^

Ni is never random, it is never presenting an immaculate perception. Those who say that's "it's just fucking magic" or "it comes from no where" hasn't introspected enough to realize how their Ni perceived it. I can always trace back how my mind arrived at something if prompted. I don't usually trace back my Ni unless the perception it presented to me was incorrect based upon Se observation saying otherwise. 



Nier Schintterhaven said:


> Okay, It seems, that there are still quite different opinions about Ni here.
> 
> So, Now, another word come up here. "Patterns"
> 
> What do you mean when you write "pattern"? What is it's definition?


Patterns are the frame work in which Ni plugs in the information. When complete it forms a perception as an end result. It says, "due to this and this being present in this order and this situation, this must be what is happening". That is what is meant by pattern.

Another word for "pattern" might be "formula", but both aren't entirely accurate terms for what Ni is doing. It's not like a simple math equation. The patterns are sometimes complex and multi dimensional, dependent on a huge number of conditions in some cases. 

Ni works with the raw essence of things which is hard to describe if one does not have it or has not introspected enough. Essence is the core, the pure raw information that describes something. It's far superior to any spoken or written language when it comes to purveying information. It is EVERYTHING that is that object, the inner mechanics, the appearance, the way it interacts with other things, all the sensory information, the pure nature of it. It's like opening a zip file that contains every scrap of information that makes that thing what it is and nothing more. Looking at the Essence of something gives the Ni user everything they know about it all at once. 

If Ne is an exploded web of everything that the person knows that allows interconnections, then Ni is an imploded web where all the information is interconnected that pertains to single concepts, objects, ideas, etc. Like a multidimensional mental foam of information.

Like the image below but even crazier, with aspects of the information flowing into another dimension to connect with another part of it. It looks like dimensional chaos if you examine it too closely, but when you take a step back it makes total sense. 










When an Ni user talks about patterns it's their Ni using these orbs of essence together to form ideas and see how they work together. If the essence of this connects with this in this way, then it produces this result. Because the essence is so pure it can work quickly without the need to imagine or mentally visualize the connection it's making. Essence becomes mental building blocks for Ni which it can play with. 

Essence makes naming things a purely external exercise so that others can understand. In our minds the thing doesn't need a name because it is obvious what it is to us, there is no need when it is so perfectly presented in our head. Using a name, mental picture, or any other verbalizable description is inferior and slower than using the essence of it.


----------



## Nier Schintterhaven (Jul 21, 2018)

@Winegums

Thanks a lot!
This is the perfect scientific definition of Patterns and even Ni. Good job!

Anyway it seems that this is the process and operation which is called "Thinking in pictures" I guess.
Well, your "due to this and this being present in this order and this situation, this must be what is happening" quote, is perfectly describe my thinking style. 
But I rather use it for to see underlying information and motives, causes and meanings, not only in people but in universal things as well.
However I'm not that active in predicting what might happen. Of course when, I planning I predict it, but my focus is on the other mentioned activity.

Do you think It's connected with my Fe and this is why I use it this way? As I read, Many INFJ's are focusing the same thing with Ni.


----------



## Winegums (Sep 8, 2014)

Nier Schintterhaven said:


> However I'm not that active in predicting what might happen. Of course when, I planning I predict it, but my focus is on the other mentioned activity.


Ni doesn't always have predictions and it doesn't always know the answer. Sometimes it ends at "then what happens?", that's when the user is prompted to use their Se to discover what happens. This is how Ni/Se builds the patterns, through prediction, experimentation and observation. 



> Do you think It's connected with my Fe and this is why I use it this way? As I read, Many INFJ's are focusing the same thing with Ni.


Our judging functions decide what we do with the perception presented to us. Fe/Ti or Te/Fi make a judgement about it and create action or not, sometimes they hack the Ni perception to pieces and say "That's no good, try again". If it doesn't feel right or logically doesn't make sense then it's discarded. Ni builds the sand castle, the house of cards, the pillar of imagination and our judging functions push it and prod it to test it. Does it stand up? is it useful in any way? A perception is just a perception, innocent until it is judged and acted upon. 

Ni could perceive a way to end the entire human race but Fe would step in and say "that's not something we should act upon because it goes against harmony and society" and Ti might say "someone/something would likely stop us in this way" and it would find logical flaws in the execution of the act. So the sand castle gets kicked over and Ni starts building something else.


----------



## Nier Schintterhaven (Jul 21, 2018)

@Winegums

If I had known that there is a such helpful and knowledgeable person here, I would requested from you to ask a few question if you would okay with that of course.

I'm currently researching the functions to determinate my type. I can strongly realte what you wrote about Ni, and I don't have values or principles to which I insist. So, thanks to you and of course everyone here, (And hundreds of articles and pages about Ni) I think I can confirm that I'm a Ni dom.

Since, I couldn't find any insightful information about Aux. Fe, And we talked about it a little bit, 
Can you tell me, that how Aux. Fe is manifest?

I would be really grateful!


----------



## Winegums (Sep 8, 2014)

Nier Schintterhaven said:


> @Winegums
> If I had known that there is a such helpful and knowledgeable person here, I would requested from you to ask a few question if you would okay with that of course.
> 
> I'm currently researching the functions to determinate my type. I can strongly realte what you wrote about Ni, and I don't have values or principles to which I insist. So, thanks to you and of course everyone here, (And hundreds of articles and pages about Ni) I think I can confirm that I'm a Ni dom.
> ...


Fe creates awareness of the feelings of others, it forms opinions and makes judgments that are harmonious with those around the person. Fe can also make judgments that create harmony between inanimate objects, like say which colours look best together, or whether the curve of a line looks good or not. 

Fe- Aux in an INFJ makes them very aware of how others feel around them and Ni allows them to put themselves in the other persons shoes so to speak. An XNFJ will have Empathy towards people due to Ni-Fe but this isn't to be confused with Sympathy which they don't have. Fe-Aux will generally make an INFJ or ISFJ make selfless choices that are better for the group rather than for themselves. Often they will put the needs of others above themselves to the point of unconscious self neglect. 

NiFe (or FeNi in my case) tends to give the person "Vibes" or "gut feelings" about people, places or situations. These can be positive or negative in nature and is the work of Ni processing things in the background then Fe making a judgement. The judgement comes in the form of a feeling which will pull the XNFJ towards or away from it. This is the primary way the INFJ is guided through life by "what feels right".

Having high Fe causes FJ's to absorb the emotions of those around them, it's nearly impossible for them to ignore or filter out. So if someone is having a bad day around them they're going to notice it and likely have their mood drop along with the other person. So called "Fe fever" or "an emotional sponge". Emotions are contagious to those with high Fe. If someone gets worked up about something or gets angry, their emotions will also rise causing them to get angry. The opposite is also true, when someone is excited and happy they will also have an emotional response to match. Sometimes the FJ will not know why they're suddenly aggravated or feeling down until they can pin point the external source of the negativity.

Ni-Fe will also cause the INFJ to be curious about human interaction and behaviour, intuitively having a good sense what is causing it without direct questioning. Things like people watching at a cafe or being a wall flower at a party will give the INFJ pleasure as it stimulates their mind using their two strongest functions. INFJ are observers of people and relationships, and don't usually approach their subjects (Fe-Se) as their social/verbal interactions can be clumsy. In contrast an ENFJ will likely use their Fe-Se to directly ask the person what is going on or verbalize their observations.


----------



## Nier Schintterhaven (Jul 21, 2018)

@Winegums

Thanks for the help!
Just as your Ni description, This is surprisingly accurate.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

Here's a great explanation:

https://personalityjunkie.com/10/introverted-intuition-ni/


----------



## Ohndot (Apr 12, 2015)

Posted this before, but I think Ni doesn't see things as they actually are, they see what the thing is 'shaping up' to be. 

Disclaimer: Not interested in arguing about FB. 
Concrete example: Long ago with the arrival of Facebook and everyone talking about the features and how wonderful it was:

(i) All the gushing was immediately discarded.
(ii) Possibilities related to the functionality bubbled up and became the focus: a family member might post a link to their page with an embarrassing photo, people who I no longer want contact with will find me and try to connect, empty time wasting messages from strangers, ads and other soliciting, my employer will want to visit my page which has been littered with who knows what, random psychos.
(iii) The above generated possibilities alone were 'evidence' that Facebook is a privacy and time wasting nightmare.

Conclusion: When FB came on the scene, it was already dead on arrival for my purposes, and that opinion was at odds with most people I knew at the time. Years later it actually _is_ a privacy and time wasting nightmare.


----------

